# OMG just hear the news 7 yr old girl dies of starvation



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Has anyone just heard the news. A 7yr old girl has died in Birmingham of starvation and i think it said 5 others emasiated (sp?) How can someone do that     

One of the poor little mites was eating bread thrown out for birds


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

That is dreadful News - no need for it in todays society is there ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

just seeing it now.
its awful, those poor little children - why didnt the school notice they wasnt attending??
so very sad


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Some people don't know how lucky they are to have kids and can't be ars*d to look after them

I can't put what i want to say on my post but


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

kate28 said:


> just seeing it now.
> its awful, those poor little children - why didnt the school notice they wasnt attending??
> so very sad


Some children get moved around alot and so slip through the net of being picked up by social services or schools etc 

Its heartbreaking  and Dizzi you are right there is no need for it in todays society.

Makes me really  as I see and hear lots of dreadful things through fostering
Thing is people think that things like that happen in their neighbourhoods etc but trust me it is on everyones doorstep 
x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

yes suzie hadnt thought of that,
i just cant belive someone didnt notice what was happening, or even the neighbour that saw them eating the birds bread, why didnt they report it?
i often feel us british people are so reluctant to be invoved which is such a shame in a case like this   , one small phone call could have saved a little life.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG thats terrible.. The poor little girl.... I cant believe some people can be so cruel.

Natalie xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I wish i had a massive house so i could look after all the ones who need it


----------

